# Strawberry



## harleydmn (Jan 11, 2012)

I am ready to start a new batch and I have some picked strawberries frozen from last year. How and when would I add the strawberries and should I add any more chemicals than the original recipe calls for?


----------



## harleydmn (Jan 12, 2012)

Any info would be great, I never added fruit before.


----------



## Arne (Jan 12, 2012)

You can put em in at the beginning or make a flavor pack with them and put them in to wards the end. If you have enough, I would make a strawberry wine and use the slurry for the batch of skeeter pee. Arne.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 12, 2012)

I think I can help

I made my second batch and omitted the 3rd bottle of lemon because we both have acid reflux.

After it was done, I simmered 7 pounds of frozen mixed 4 berries down to extract the juice. I also have a couple of over ripe bananas and put them in with the berries. I then allowed it to cool, put all the skeeter pee back in the the pail and added all the berry juice. It is awesome.

The first batch I used 64 oz bottles of juice that was all natural and no sugar from the juice aisle in Wally World. I then simmered down the juice to about half to remove the water and added that to 1 gallon carboy and then filled with skeeter pee.

For the first batch I used the juice.

The juices I used for each gallon were

cranberry
black cherry cranberry
blueberry
strawberry banana
peach mango

Our favorites were the cranberry and black cherry cranberry. Everyone raved about those 2. The blueberry is good also.

The 3rd batch of skeeter pee is in the works now. And they will be mostly cranberry and black cherry/cranberry. I started with only 15 oz of lemon, and 15 oz of lime and will not add the 3rd bottle. I used a quart and a pint from the 4 berry and it took off 12 hours after I added the slurry. I posted a photo a few posts down too.

A few posts down, I posted a photo of the 4 berry pee.

So with your frozen strawberries, you could simmer them, no sugar added, squeeze the bag of fruit and add it your pee when it has cooled down.

I too have strawberries in the freezer that I had planned to make strawberry wine but this last batch of pee, I will make some strawberry too.

Make sure you sweeten as per the end of the recipe and to add the sorbate, kmeta or campden before you add the juice.

Hope this helps


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 12, 2012)

The strawberry banana and the peach mango were the V8 fusions. Not too bad tasting but a lot of sediment even with simmering down. It was an experiment on my part and not one I would do again.

There was not enough of the cranberry and black/cherry cranberry to go around. We gave our daughter a half gallon and she has begged us to make her some more. So this next batch of 5 gallons will be mostly those 2.

And I will start another batch as soon as this one is done because I am sure this last batch will give me at least one more because it so actively fermented so fast, it blew us away!

The lemon flavor is very light and most can not detect the lemon unless I ask them if they can taste the lemon.

One other thing you can expect a few seeds from the strawberry that will be in the bottom of the glass and I told everyone so. We or they did not mind it at all. I would guess you could strain them out.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 12, 2012)

This is what i use.

Just make the necessary modifications to accommodate your batch size. 

View attachment Strawberry Wine Recipe - 1 gallon.pdf


----------

